# Bikes + Belgian Beer Fest = :-)



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

stay tuned to this thread for details on which day/night to rendezvous at Lucky Baldwin's in Pasadena. Runs today thru March 5th.

http://www.luckybaldwins.com/specialevents.html 

Come have a pint with some fellow RBR lurkers! This was discussed on the Commuting forum and we're making it official (as official as riding bikes for a beer or two can be).

map:
http://www.luckybaldwins.com/contactus.html

feel free to chime in with a date & time if you're interested. The more the beerier!


----------



## bigdraft (Nov 21, 2005)

Uh, not to nitpic but your map doesn't jive with the address on the link you posted above it. The Lucky Baldwins that is in your first link is in Sierra Madre and the map link is for their old location in Old Town Pasadena. 

Their new location in Sierra Madre is in downtown, where the Sierra Madre Brewing Company used to be.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

bigdraft said:


> Uh, not to nitpic but your map doesn't jive with the address on the link you posted above it. The Lucky Baldwins that is in your first link is in Sierra Madre and the map link is for their old location in Old Town Pasadena.
> 
> Their new location in Sierra Madre is in downtown, where the Sierra Madre Brewing Company used to be.


uh, not to nitpic your nitpic but that's the what the "also" means on the first link 

It's going down at both locations and my plan, if not clear, is to meet in old town Pasadena.

cheers!
J


----------



## bigdraft (Nov 21, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> uh, not to nitpic your nitpic but that's the what the "also" means on the first link
> 
> It's going down at both locations and my plan, if not clear, is to meet in old town Pasadena.
> 
> ...


no worries, I guess I just need to read closer next time

prosit


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

I am so down! I've been going to this for a few years now and the number of Belgians on tap is still overwhelming. We've done this after a long mtb ride before. A bike commute out there this year sounds groovy. What a great idea.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

what weekend? this coming weekend the tour de cali is in our hood. i think i'm going to ojai on saturday to check it out, and redondo on sunday for sure.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> what weekend? this coming weekend the tour de cali is in our hood. i think i'm going to ojai on saturday to check it out, and redondo on sunday for sure.


Does it have to be on a weekend?  

On a similar note I plan on going to see the Tour and drink lots of strong beer before the peloton passes me. Hopefully I'll get $h!tfaced enough to chase Levi or George and get my naked bum on TV.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*3-day weekends*



endo verendo said:


> Does it have to be on a weekend?


nope. Actually the weekends might be packed. So I vote for Thursdays. Yes, plural. This coming Thursday 23 _and_ next Thursday March 2nd.

7:30 meet. Walk in wearing something so we know you rode there. Like a helmet or a Camelbak or a car's sideview mirror in your hand 

be down,
Jeff
hollywood @ singlespeed . net


----------



## el gee (Feb 4, 2005)

Dudes,

Unfortunately I work Thursdays night's.  Post some pics over at the commuting forum.

El.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

just discovered this message - is this meeting still going on this coming thursday ? Despite the rain ???

Pierre


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

Hollywood said:


> stay tuned to this thread for details on which day/night to rendezvous at Lucky Baldwin's in Pasadena. Runs today thru March 5th.
> 
> http://www.luckybaldwins.com/specialevents.html
> 
> ...


If you haven't been to Lucky's for the Belgian Festival, do yourself a favor and get there. You'll find Belgians on tap not seen before or after. David Farnsworth manages to pull in stuff <i>nobody</i> else in the states can get. Lucky's also has a great IPA festival. Lucky's is one of the things I really miss about the LA area.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Pierre said:


> just discovered this message - is this meeting still going on this coming thursday ? Despite the rain ???
> 
> Pierre


I hope so. Hollywood, Black Bart and I had a swell time there last Thursday. I'd still go this Thursday despite the rain because I can take the Red Line to the Gold Line and avoid the fwy's. LB's is about 3 blocks North of the Del Mar station and my commuter bike has fenders  .


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Lucky's*

how much does their selection change when the festival is over? ie. how much special stuff do they bring in for the festival?

thanks


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

jhenry4 said:


> how much does their selection change when the festival is over? ie. how much special stuff do they bring in for the festival?
> 
> thanks


Even during "nonfestival" times, Lucky's selection is amazing. I don't think you'll find a bar anywhere in the states with more amazing Belgian ales on tap. You'll typically find at least 10-15 really good Belgians, along with loads of US craft beers, like Craftsman out of Pasadena. You'll also find some odd English ales on tap. On top of that, the fridge is loaded with incredible Belgian ales in bottles.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

So who's in? It doesn't seem like it's going to rain all that much after all.


----------

